# PFF Giveaway



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

*PFF Giveaway 15% off for remainder off contest!*

Well as you guys know I do quite a few Facebook giveaways. I receive a lot of messages from people saying they don't use Facebook. I just did this on another forum as well that had a lot off non Facebookers. So here it is. This is only for PFF members as my way of saying thanks for the support. Our knife/plier holders we released recently are a big hit. People seem to like them a lot. I will give away a knife/plier holder to one lucky winner. You only have to pay shipping. Just post here to enter. Enter through Sunday at midnight. We will also give a knife/plier holder free with any order over $250 placed by Sunday at midnight. This includes custom orders placed via email not just online orders. Don't forget all our products are available in 5 different colors white, off white, tan, gray, and black. Don't forget to stop by our website if you haven't in a while we have been making some changes lately www.flmarineplastics.com Remember to enter PFF at checkout to take 10% off your order


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Entered!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes,I could use the holder,I'm in.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Please enter me and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Ditto for me, and thank you.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

I would like to enter the giveaway. Thank you John for the opportunity.

-Mike


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Please enter me


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Sweet!! Gotcha on FB as well

Sniper, love that logo man! Tell me that it is the name of your boat


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Why not, throw me in the pool.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll take a shot. Thanks


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Please enter me. I follow on fb as well.


John


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I want to enter as well
Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm here...


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Put me in also.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

this guy!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

entered


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in. 

Guys if you have not seen the ceiling rod holders then you need to check them out. Just ordered my husband one for a anniversary present. Even if you don't have a garage they could be hung on a bedroom ceiling and still look neat and have them off the floor out of the way.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Please enter me


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Im in, thanks!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Entered.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Entered also


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sign me up. Thanks!


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks John. Throw my hat in the ring also. 
Rick


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

im in


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i'll give it a shot. good lookin product !


----------



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

Me too please


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Put me in also please.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Please enter me, Thanks!


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

Please enter me, Thanks for the chance


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to be entered. Thanks!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Please enter me.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I want in.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Please enter me


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

please enter me in the giveaway. Thanks!


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the compliments and support. I appreciate it!


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Enter me please and thank you!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I want in. 
Add me


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Please enter me.

If I win, I will move back to Florida and buy another boat. -


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Please enter me. Thanks!!


----------



## lurkin (Jul 6, 2013)

Enter Please


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Enter me as well


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I`m in, not a facebooker. Worth a shot, I never win anything.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Add me to the list.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

The LaJess II said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Guys if you have not seen the ceiling rod holders then you need to check them out. Just ordered my husband one for a anniversary present. Even if you don't have a garage they could be hung on a bedroom ceiling and still look neat and have them off the floor out of the way.


Thanks for the order:thumbsup:

You're right, I have had customers put them in more places than just a garage ceiling. They have been put under t tops, under gunnels, ceilings in RVs, inside cabins. They can be put just about anywhere you want to add rod storage or organize rods.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Im in!


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*enter*

Please enter me and thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll throw my name in the hat... also like your page on FB


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Love to have some! Put me in please! Thanks


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I wish you guys luck and Thanks for doing things like this.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Entered and thanks!


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Put me in also please.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

cant hurt to enter. im in


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Enter me!


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice offer. thanks please you!!!! enter me as well

dave


----------



## jakenbake (Jun 30, 2013)

I would like to be entered into this as well. Thanks and good luck to everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Entered. Thanks!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Would love to enter this, count me in. Fingers crossed


----------



## ShortBoatFishin (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Throw my name in the hat.

Thanks for considering us non Facebookers.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Please enter!!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

i sure could use one allways losing my pliers thanx


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm in, if you'll let a forum lurker to enter.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

consider this my official entry


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like to enter.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

why not


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

Enter me in. Been looking for a pile rand knife holder that was sturdy and solid. This looks like it fits the ticket.


----------



## ampman (Jun 15, 2013)

Enter me as well and thanks for remembering us.


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Enter me please could use an extra knife 


Thanks


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Enter me as well , thanks can always use a good set


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Please enter my name, thank you for the offer.:thumbup:


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

No problem everyone. Thank you for the compliments and support. Remember enter PFF at checkout to take 10% off your order and get a free knife/plier holder with any order over 250 through the end of July


----------



## metownsend (Feb 24, 2011)

Please enter my name, thank you for the offer.:thumbup:


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

All in!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

FL Marine Plastics said:


> No problem everyone. Thank you for the compliments and support. Remember enter PFF at checkout to take 10% off your order and get a free knife/plier holder with any order over 250 through the end of July


John, received the rod holder today. Husband really likes it. Thank you for shipping out so fast.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Put me in there.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll throw my name in the hat. Thank You.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sign me up. Thanks


----------



## grease monkey (May 26, 2012)

Hey dont leave me out. I sho could use this.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't forget to visit their website: http://www.flmarineplastics.com/


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Count me in! Thanks for the opportunity, and thanks for doing something nice!


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the compliments and support, I appreciate it. You have 12 hours left to enter. Unfortunately out of all of you that entered there will be only one winner. So for everyone else how about a 12 hour sale? Enter PFF15 at checkout for 15% off. This expires at midnight tonight.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Entered!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

*PPF Giveaway*

Thanks!! Please enter Reelfun27 as well!!!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm in. Just picked up a boat and there is zero storage on it. 

Thanks
-Josh


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> I'm in. Just picked up a boat and there is zero storage on it.
> 
> Thanks
> -Josh


We can help out with the storage issue Josh:thumbsup:


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Less than a few hours left to enter the contest and to get 15% off. Don't miss out!


----------



## hehuntssheshops (Jul 5, 2008)

Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Please enter me as well. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Who won?


John


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Guys thank you so much for participating and for the compliments it is greatly appreciated. Unfortunately we were only able to pick one winner. The winner is "grouper22" and you have been sent a PM. For everyone else I will let the 15% discount run through the rest of the week. Enter PFF15 at checkout. It also applies to custom email orders as well. Don't forget to check out our website we just recently added a bunch of new products at www.flmarineplastics.com Again thank you and we will do another contest soon. Don't forget to like us on Facebook as well, we do give away there often.


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Lil late Brotha. its over


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks John, won a cool knife/plier deal and a jury summons in the same day!

Mike


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I am late! O*D*W


----------

